# I sold my 330i for a Porsche 911 Turbo!



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

"Judging by the car you have chosen, you are a motorist of a special breed, and you are probably no novice when it comes to automobiles."

(First paragraph from the "1986 Porsche 911 Turbo owners manual")

I sold my 330i last month, and out of sheer luck, became the new owner of a mint 1986 Porsche 911 Turbo Coupe.

In a nutshell, I was looking for a used BMW E30, then I drove a 911 and got the 'Porsche Bug' in my system. Soon, I was looking for a 911 Carrera Coupe (1984-1988). Word got around to my family and friends about my search... and I found the Turbo.

The car is in amazing condition. All records, services, etc. are documented. I have the owners manual, window sticker, even dealer addendum sticker ($1500 for the alarm). No accidents, dents, or dings. The leather (full leather dash and doors) looks brand new.

Performance is amazing. Stock, with 282 horsepower, it will do 0-60 in 5.3 seconds. My car has a larger turbo, putting out a conservative 300-320 horses. On the freeway... let's just say it pulls 60-120 in a flash (Hint: Don't ever mess with a Porsche Turbo on the highway).

The car has manual steering, huge vented and drilled rotors (from the 917 race car), and a 4-speed tranny (it will do 47 mph in first, 85 mph in second, and 116 mph in third gear!). Top speed is about 160 mph. Whew!

This is my dream car. In college I had a poster of the car that is now in my garage, on my wall. Damn, that makes me smile.

You can click on my album below for more pics (it's the 1986 Porsche).

My Album


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I always love to see someone's dream come true like this. Congrats!

The car looks great. :thumb:

--SONET


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

just cuz you're a porche owner, dont forget to visit us here at the fest every now and then


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

Very nice Emission. Those are hard to come by, and it looks like you have one of the few nice ones out there. As long as maintenance is kept up, I bet you'll be trouble free:thumb: . I'm sure it's an amazing drive. Keep it up, and don't lose the BMW genes


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats, looking very nice. A true sports car and a design that it's always been unique.

Happy Motoring


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Congratulations, Emission! That is a beautiful looking Porsche and the black Fuchs on white are hot. I am a little green with envy ...  

It is still my dream to own a 1984-1988 Porsche 911 SC or an early 1990's C4. Hohum.

Happy motoring!

Patrick


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Way cool. :thumb: SO when are you going to bring it around and let us test drive it?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

All I can say is NICE!!  That car looks brand new!! I have always loved Porches and that car is a gem! I'm sure you'll have tons of fun in it.

Congrats!!!:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Very nice car! I love those! :thumb:

There was one exactly like it in my run group at the last driver's school. His car has messed up leather though, he wasn't that much faster


----------



## J. Kidd (Dec 26, 2001)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

That's quite a find! I'm glad things worked out well for you - you must be thrilled!

It sounds like its set up pretty well to begin with. A couple trips to the track with her should be more than exhilirating!!!!

Best of luck with it.:thumb:


----------



## jastevenson (Dec 20, 2001)

Very cool, just don't get killed by the oversteer! :yikes: :thumb:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

How many miles on it?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Looks great... didn't you know that white Porsches are for drug dealers though? :lmao:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Congrats! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats! Looking forward to your review after your first track weekend. =)

--Andrew


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Very cool stud, congrats. I'm totally jealous (even though I can barely spell 'Porsche,' let alone pronounce it correctly).

Just two quick questions:

1. How many miles (already been asked, I think)?
2. Hom much deniro?

:thumb:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Congrats buddy . . . I am happy everything went smoothly !!


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I paid $21,000 for the car. It is worth a bit over $30,000. I purchased the car from a family friend who sold it to me for what the dealership offered him on a trade-in (he is getting a 2002 996 Twin-Turbo). I got a great deal, and he is happy the car is going to someone who appreciates it!

The car has 119,000 miles on it. It was the daily driver of the previous owner who only took it to the Porsche dealership for service (I have $33,657 in receipts!). Oil changes every 3,000 miles. The first turbo lasted 109,000 miles - this means he changed the oil often, and let the engine cool after hard runs.

The previous owner had the car detailed twice a year and entered the car in concourse events (I have two sets of pedals - in case one set is dirty!). It is amazingly clean and came with a car cover, and a full bra - even mirror bras.

The car has gobs of oversteer. I am afraid of the car - this is a good thing until I learn how to drive it.

Interesting to note: The car gets 14 mpg/city (who cares?) and holds over 22 gallons of fuel. The oil capacity is more than 13 quarts!

Yes, I intend to lurk on the board for some time. I am hoping to go on the Death Valley trip with Vince and the guys.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Very, very cool. Does it have the ignition switch on the left-hand side of the steering wheel?

Have you seen the (relatively) new Boxster commercial? 

"Holy-Schmoley".

:thumb:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Yes, ignition on the left. Ergonomically, the car is a nightmare. There are tons of little tiny 'Radio-Shack-type' switches everywhere for the sunroof, power mirrors, etc... I think this is part of the fun.

Haven't seen the commercial yet.


----------

